
Show HN: Bookslol – Find cheap books - smilebot
https://bookslol.com
======
smilebot
A side project that I've been working on to look for cheap books. My goal was
to keep it very simple. Let me know what you guys think! :)

------
Pt_
The site appears to hijack the browser history, clicking back from the page
results in an endless loop (Firefox 52.0.2 - Ubuntu)

~~~
smilebot
Hmm I'm storing the search results in a service so users will have them when
they switch tabs. I think that might be causing the issue. I'll look into it.
Thank you for trying :)

